# Gentlemen, on the subject of penises....



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

A subject near and dear my heart, for sure. 

This is a pubic service announcement. My heart breaks for y'all's insecurity. A guy friend I have has been lamenting his penis size, and shouting at me, "What's wrong with 7 inches??!" 

Um, nothing! Anyway, I think maybe he was fudging a little. 

I asked my husband about this last night, if men just look over in public bathrooms to see other penises. He gave me a horrified look and said, "NO. NEVER. You _never_ do that." 

And I was like, "But why not? It seems like it would help." 

Maybe not. I guess a urinating penis wouldn't tell you much. 

But I'm just here to say I've seen about 20 penises and they were all around the 6 inch mark, probably. At any rate, it didn't matter. I'd probably only notice if a penis was _too_ big. 

I'm going to ask my husband if I can measure his penis tonight, and I'll get back to you. 

( @mimesis How you like dem ballz?)


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Look at that, already a 5 star thread.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Average is 5.4 inches. 
Give or take half a centimeter. 

Just saying


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I have an average length, but above average thickness penis. Which is fine by me...I've gotten plenty of compliments which boosts.my ego a bit.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> ( @mimesis How you like dem ballz?)


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


>


Let's make that into a tiara......


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Never been that concerned about it.

But I'll leave you with this, 
it takes a big man to know when another man swings a bigger dick.
XD

Feel like it's a quote from pulp fiction


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Is there a question to this thread or is it merely an observation...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Lucan1010 said:


> Is there a question to this thread or is it merely an observation...


Like I said, it's just a compassionate public service announcement.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Let's make that into a tiara......


That would bring us back to what size, doesn't it?

:dry:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> That would bring us back to what size, doesn't it?
> 
> :dry:


Of what, my head??? 









(I just realized that the "dry" emoji really stresses me out when people use it. Just so you know.)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Of what, my head???
> 
> View attachment 832633
> 
> ...


The tiara is where the tiara is due


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Penis + Tiara =


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ rated 5 penii, that's excellent!


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> This is a pubic service announcement.


Allow me to thank you for your service. Not everyone is a gentleman who can rise to this topic. Most ladies are not ... gentlemen ... and I don't mean that in a bad way. I mean it in a good way.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Allow me to thank you for your service. Not everyone is a gentleman who can rise to this topic. Most ladies are not ... gentlemen ... and I don't mean that in a bad way. I mean it in a good way.


Well, I'll take it as a compliment. I've never tried to be a gentleman anyway. 

I really wasn't just starting this thread as a way to get attention (does anyone believe that? Do I believe that?) It does actually make me sad because it seems to be a real problem that a lot of men don't have an accurate idea of what a normal penis is. Are people just watching too much porn? Surely they know not to take that seriously as a point of comparison!

My husband wouldn't let me measure his penis ("No,_ please_, Anne Marie," he said. Don't y'all feel sorry for him that he has to live with me??), but when I mentioned the average Hellena cited, he nodded and said, "That sounds about right." 

So, there you have it, people. Most men's penises are _less_ than 6 inches! Who cares?!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I think this is similar to women's insecurities about breast size.

While large ones are impressive, most guys will work with what you're packing and there is such a thing as too big.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Well, I'll take it as a compliment. I've never tried to be a gentleman anyway.


One is usually better off being themselves. Yet a lot of young guys want to be like their sports heroes. That's because they're growing.





> I really wasn't just starting this thread as a way to get attention (does anyone believe that? Do I believe that?)


There's a difference between getting personal attention and attention to the topic. 





> It does actually make me sad because it seems to be a real problem that a lot of men don't have an accurate idea of what a normal penis is. Are people just watching too much porn? Surely they know not to take that seriously as a point of comparison!


What is a normal hand? Waist? Hair? Toenail? If you've got it, you wonder what it means. The porn mention reminds me of sports heroes again. We admire the supers but that's different from who we are.





> My husband wouldn't let me measure his penis ("No,_ please_, Anne Marie," he said. Don't y'all feel sorry for him that he has to live with me??), but when I mentioned the average Hellena cited, he nodded and said, "That sounds about right."


I'm going to send him to my physician. We need accuracy here.





> So, there you have it, people. Most men's penises are _less_ than 6 inches! Who cares?!


When you say "who", do you mean gentlemen, adolescents, old men, women? There are lots to pick from. Warning: do not talk to an sNTP ... or you risk posts like this one.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Warning: do not talk to an sNTP ... or you risk posts like this one.


Oh, I will always risk your posts, INTP. And _you_ risk the dodgy pseudo-replies of the INFJ.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

:thinking:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

:thinking:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> @*Wellsy* Are you drunk right now? You know you're not supposed to drink when you're pregnant, right?


Im currently having brekkie. Peanut butter on toast and a cup of black tea


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Thank you, @mimesis ! See, this is how the page count of these threads gets into the double-digits. Keep up the good work! (How much am I paying you again? USD, right?)


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> Im currently having brekkie. Peanut butter and pickles on toast and a cup of black tea


Is that what you meant to say?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Is that what you meant to say?


XD i hate pickles. Thankfully got my wife to eat them off burgers and stuff.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@mimesis Man, thanks for posting that J Lo video. I need to watch that every time I'm fantasizing about being a famous pop star. B-O-R-I-N-G. Do they _have _to stand around like that posing for photos?? Is there a rule for celebrities that requires them to do that? Can't they say, "I'm outta here, this is lame. I got shit to do"? That's what I would say. I mean, that's what I'm _going_ to say.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> @mimesis Man, thanks for posting that J Lo video. I need to watch that every time I'm fantasizing about being a famous pop star. B-O-R-I-N-G. Do they _have _to stand around like that posing for photos?? Is there a rule for celebrities that requires them to do that? Can't they say, "I'm outta here, this is lame. I got shit to do"? That's what I would say. I mean, that's what I'm _going_ to say.


Jlo bob?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> XD i hate pickles. Thankfully got my wife to eat them off burgers and stuff.


Wellsy doesn't eat (big) pickles. Note in.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> Jlo bob?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

What is wrong with me. Now I understand why you posted it. I guess I just thought you were having video-posting Tourettes or something.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> @*BigApplePi* I love how you said "your video" twice, like I had something to do with this video. For some reason, it's always in my Youtube feed, for months. If you've watched 15 minutes, you've watched approximately 10 more minutes than I did.


Yes but when you say "love", is it *true* love?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Yes but when you say "love", is it *true* love?


Well, it isn't _*false*_ love.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Wellsy doesn't eat (big) pickles. Note in.


I guess womens love pickled dicks


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> I guess womens love pickled dicks


Now, now, now, say that correctly, please: *dickled picks. *


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@BigApplePi @mimesis @Wellsy Hey, can y'all rate this thread 5 stars, out of the kindness of your hearts? Pretty please, and thank you.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Now, now, now, say that correctly, please: *dickled picks. *


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> I guess womens love pickled dicks


Annie dickle do? :thinking:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> @BigApplePi @mimesis @Wellsy Hey, can y'all rate this thread 5 stars, out of the kindness of your hearts? Pretty please, and thank you.
> View attachment 832677


Already did plus 5 star for balls.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Annie dickle do? :thinking:


XD Perhaps not any
I can't speak for any individual woman, only the abstraction of women in my mind's eye ^_^
The two may very well have little relation to one another


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> Already did plus 5 star for balls.


I figured you had. Just wanted to make sure. What everyone needs to remember about me is that *I'm shallow as fuck!!!* 

Be nice to me.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> So that's how you like 'em, eh?
> 
> View attachment 832765


Moderation in all things dearie, the Goldicocks zone


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> the Goldicocks zone


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

What a porno that would make. Goldilocks and the 3 Dicks.

This penis is too small. 
This penis is too large.
But this penis is JUST RIGHT.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> What a porno that would make. Goldilocks and the 3 Dicks.
> 
> This penis is too small.
> This penis is too large.
> But this penis is JUST RIGHT.


I pretty much already wrote this in a spam world thread so long ago I can't even find it any more XD

It's also where I (stole) paraphrased that line earlier about a little bit chubby but not too wide. 
It's not even my original joke X'(


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Nothin' new under the sun.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> Moderation in all things dearie, the Goldicocks zone



Dick like Baby Bear's porridge. Just right...


And soft...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BigApplePi said:


> What I find interesting ... no. More than interesting ... but fascinating ... is the behavior of the penis seems to be a direct line to the unconscious. Think of it. Show a male porn a nude photo and his penis reaction depends on their hetero- or homosexuality. This is different from looking at a tree or roast beef where there is a different kind of appreciation or non-appreciation.


Oh hell, I didn't need a picture. There was a time in my teen years when you could set a watch to mine. Didn't matter what I was doing. 9:00 AM every day, I sported wood.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh hell, I didn't need a picture. There was a time in my teen years when you could set a watch to mine. Didn't matter what I was doing. 9:00 AM every day, I sported wood.


Who even needs a watch when you have a member that reliable.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Who even needs a watch when you have a member that reliable.


At that age, the wind changed direction and he popped tall.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Jebediah said:


> Dick like Baby Bear's porridge. Just right...
> 
> 
> And soft...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> At that age, the wind changed direction and he popped tall.


Are you sure it wasn't just the pants you were wearing, Larry David?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Oh hell, I didn't need a picture. There was a time in my teen years when you could set a watch to mine. Didn't matter what I was doing. 9:00 AM every day, I sported wood.


When I was a teen I was chatting with a guy. We were standing on the corner waiting for our newspaper deliveries as we both were newspaper boys. I asked him (Gary) what caused an erection. I remember he reprimanded me for asking as if I was some naive idiot. I didn't like that and later wished I could have punched him in the face. (Gary if you can read this, consider your face punched.)

Today I STILL don't know. I know a lot of the ingredients but not the details. Can you tell me how you raise your arm? No you can't. Being a physiologist, a neuroscientist and a psychoanalyst won't help you.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BigApplePi said:


> When I was a teen I was chatting with a guy. We were standing on the corner waiting for our newspaper deliveries as we both were newspaper boys. I asked him (Gary) what caused an erection. I remember he reprimanded me for asking as if I was some naive idiot. I didn't like that and later wished I could have punched him in the face. (Gary if you can read this, consider your face punched.)
> 
> Today I STILL don't know. I know a lot of the ingredients but not the details. Can you tell me how you raise your arm? No you can't. Being a physiologist, a neuroscientist and a psychoanalyst won't help you.


I was a newspaper boy myself. Of course, mine were both morning papers, so I never got to wait for my paper bundle with someone else. As for what causes erections, I would say stimulation, or the requirement for those tissues to be oxygenated via blood from time-to-time.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just the pants you were wearing, Larry David?


Hell no, those hard-ons were _painfully erect_...you couldn't mistake them for wardrobe malfunctions.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Woo wee, this thread is getting intense. They had to bring paper boys into it.....


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Woo wee, this thread is getting intense. They had to bring paper boys into it.....


When it comes to hard-ons...we deliver. :tongue:


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Members of both sexes can have their share of physical insecurities. The popularity of plastic surgery, beauty/bodybuilding magazines, "enhancement" pills, cosmetics, etc. is proof of this. It doesn't make much sense to me to just focus on one body part as being something unique.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm not sure what's going on but i accidentally read the title as Gentlemen, on the taste of penises


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

prplchknz said:


> I'm not sure what's going on but i accidentally read the title as Gentlemen, on the taste of penises


Even I wouldn't go *that* far.....

Hmmm. 

_Or would I?_

I'm going to have to think about where I draw the line with my PerC behavior.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

AnneM said:


> Even I wouldn't go *that* far.....
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> _Or would I?_


I would


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

prplchknz said:


> I would


Spamworld doesn't count. Would you start a thread with that title in a regular forum? 









I won't abandon you. I will contribute.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

AnneM said:


> Spamworld doesn't count. Would you start a thread with that title in a regular forum?
> 
> View attachment 832819
> 
> ...


https://www.personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/1319453-gentlemen-taste-penises.html#post43584675


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I was a newspaper boy myself. Of course, mine were both morning papers, so I never got to wait for my paper bundle with someone else. As for what causes erections, I would say stimulation, or the requirement for those tissues to be oxygenated via blood from time-to-time.


These things:

Semen stored at capacity.
Hormonal chemistry.
Partial erection.
Psychological stimulus as to function.:
a. internal desire to relieve the pressure ...
b. experience in knowing how to relieve the pressure ...
c. the memory of pleasure in b. ...
A working blood flow (no blockage.)
Morality: it's okay; it's not okay.
What did I miss? I'm haven't thought this out and am sure there are more.

Note that external contact is not adequate for an erection. How many times have I visited a doctor who said, "cough" and more and I wasn't interested in any erection?

This is off topic for this thread (maybe) but the question arises, how are women different ... or are they?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

BigApplePi said:


> These things:
> 
> Semen stored at capacity.
> Hormonal chemistry.
> ...


I got a boner once with a nurse doing a physical when in school. She gave it a firm finger flick and that was that. 



> This is off topic for this thread (maybe) but the question arises, how are women different ... or are they?


The clitoris and vaginal region do engorge with blood in a similar fashion. Moisture can also ensue. This is not always due to arousal. This is a completely natural process to keep everything functional and clean


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Seriously, the two of you. There's Wellsy....and then there's y'all. Whateva's cleva. I'm just in it for the chance to rack up another zillion page thread about something taboo, and apparently wild Ne is good for that. Woo woo! Keep up the good work, my flying monkey boys.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Is this the right thread to post my dick piks in?


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Inside Job said:


> Is this the right thread to post my dick piks in?


I wonder what would happen......


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Inside Job If your dick pics are half as good as your signature, they'll be very, very good.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Inside Job If your dick pics are half as good as your signature, they'll be very, very good.


Thank you, you should know that I would love to share my penis with everyone! Unfortunately we are ruled by prudes...what is the solution? :frustrating:


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Inside Job said:


> Thank you, you should know that I would love to share my penis with everyone! Unfortunately we are ruled by prudes...what is the solution? :frustrating:


A better question would be: what is the _final_ solution.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

AnneM said:


> A better question would be: what is the _final_ solution.


Take over the government and indoctrinate all young women into behaving like sexually explosive anime characters.


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

tanstaafl28 said:


> BigApplePi said:
> 
> 
> > These things:
> ...


Actually as a foetus develops, until a certain point the sexual structure is absolutely identical, it is called the genital tubercule and kind of grows outside under XX hormonal expression, making a penis, or it kind of shrinks inside and develops into the clitoral structure of the vagina, under XY hormonal expression.

So actually the tip of the clitoris, is the female version of the glans in males.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Did somebody say “mods are prudes”?
Mods are prudes. :laughin:
Mods are prudes. :laughin:
Mods are prudes. :laughin:

Yeah, I’ll just keep repeating that until I’m brainwashed! :laughin:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

We go a freak in the sheets in our midsts ^_^


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

All INFJs are closet sex freaks. 

Pretty sure its in the bible.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> All INFJs are closet sex freaks.
> 
> Pretty sure its in the bible.


I found another one!!!!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Lol, that reminds me.

I think dick size is a stupid thing to worry about as it matters not so much the components and stature of the wand itself as much as the wizard that bears it. Any tool can be utilized to great effect with enough skill.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Dalien said:


> Mods are prudes. :laughin:


What's wrong with prudery?





Hellena Handbasket said:


> All INFJs are closet sex freaks.
> 
> Pretty sure its in the bible.


Are penises in the Bible? And if they are not, where would one put them?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Crowbo said:


> Lol, that reminds me.
> 
> I think dick size is a stupid thing to worry about as it matters not so much the components and stature of the wand itself as much as the wizard that bears it. Any tool can be utilized to great effect with enough skill.


While there has been some effort put into this calculation and visual, there are two more things I had in mind that affect our attitude, one being the male attitude as well as for those above and beyond the mere male. 

I'm surprised no one has alluded to this (unless I've missed it). Let me know when y'all wish to stop dicking around and come up with an answer else I'll be force to provide clues.


----------



## Theodore (Jul 6, 2011)

Gentlemen, start your penises.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> Before I forget, here is a note. I like to tie complicated things together and have in mind* p*enises, *p*rudery and *p*olitical correctness. (But not too tight as that might hurt, lol.) Have some personal things to attend to first.


*So, a penis, a prude, and a politician all walk into a bar....*

(Whoever finishes this joke in the best way possible gets my penis tiara.)


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Do you also discourse at length on the _mental_ anatomy of Woman? I have some questions.


Lol not sure, but go ahead, shoot.

I mean, spill it out.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> Lol not sure, but go ahead, shoot.
> 
> I mean, spill it out.


OK, here's one: what the fuck is wrong with us?


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> OK, here's one: what the fuck is wrong with us?


Haha...

It's not you, it's us.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> Haha...
> 
> It's not you, it's us.


Just like all experts, you're no help at all! 

Hey! All you Adams! You can have your rib back. *I'm out. *


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> Just like all experts, you're no help at all!
> 
> Hey! All you Adams! You can have your rib back. *I'm out. *


Like pencil pete attitudes. Unequal pay results from habitual self-overestimation, vs habitual self-depreciation. Case in point.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> *So, a penis, a prude, and a politician all walk into a bar....*
> 
> (Whoever finishes this joke in the best way possible gets my penis tiara.)


That wouldn't all be Mike_Pence would it?


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> *So, a penis, a prude, and a politician all walk into a bar....*
> 
> (Whoever finishes this joke in the best way possible gets my penis tiara.)


Barman says 'Kind of surprised to see you 3 in company - so, what will it be?'
Prude says 'Ah...the hard ones first...'

or 

Barman says to Prude 'Tell that big cock he's barred from this establishment!'
The politician leaves hurriedly.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

mimesis said:


> Like pencil pete attitudes.


There's lead in here


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@BigApplePi @Stopping By Woods I know you're on the edge of your seat, waiting on pins and needles, for my judgment. You'll have to wait a little longer for your penis tiara. Need more contenders.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

BigApplePi said:


> There's lead in here


Those 14" giant jumbo pencils still wouldn't pass the toilet roll test, though.

Re: lead
The remarkable history of the pencil



from penis to pencil said:


> *Origins of the word ‘pencil’*
> 
> The word ‘pencil’ has Latin origins, and initially evolved from the Latin word penis, which then meant tail. This developed into peniculus, then penicillum – a word which became associated with a small brush using for writing at the time, made from tufts of animal hair (hence the tail association).
> 
> ...


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@mimesis



> After applying the material to sheep, people soon realised it could also be used for other writing purposes.


I feel like there's a great joke here, but my brain is dead right now.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @mimesis
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like there's a great joke here, but my brain is dead right now.


Well graphite is used as a lubricant...


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

Stopping By Woods said:


> Well graphite is used as a lubricant...


The description says it's for general purpose


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

mimesis said:


> The description says it's for general purpose


Well, I know from experience it works great on metal moving parts...

...with regards to _other _applications, I'm not qualified to make comment.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stopping By Woods said:


> Well, I know from experience it works great on metal moving parts...


Ah, so when we're all thoroughly mechanized.....


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> This dude was just obnoxious. He was constantly bragging about his 11 and a half inch dick. Which would have been fine in and of itself, but he was constantly hitting on us and insulting our boyfriends. Telling us we needed to "Ride the Anaconda." And he took my being engaged as a challenge.
> So my best friend decided to see if he was really all he bragged to be. And that's when she said yes, he was at least 11 inches, but only had the girth of a pencil. She compared it to being jabbed in the cervix with a needle, and to top it off he wasn't skilled in other areas because he rested on his dick being big enough to satisfy.
> She called him pencil dick pete or needle dick neal and it kinda stuck. And we were oh so mature 17/18 year olds who called him that behind his back every time he insulted our boyfriend's manhoods.


The guy at the gas station: How could he not know he was hanging way to low is a question that I wondered. This incident happened back in 1980. Yeah, it stuck in my memory, because it’s not seen often (for me that is) out in public and not because of his size. He really did need to get back in his car and re-adjust.


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I got called a prude because i don't send nudes and have only ever slept with my husband. Yet the person calling me that said she'd never give a blow job or have sex anywhere other than a bed.
> 
> One man's prude is another man's vixen.


People don’t bother with me now. I could tell some stories of being called a prude, but I’m sure I’ll get reprimanded for them. I will say it’s general because I never just put out. 

Yep, that’s oh so very true—“One man’s prude is another man’s vixen.”
Thank you!


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

BigApplePi said:


> While I agree with "dick pics aren't allowed", aside from the unlikely children viewers here, that comes from my intuition. It is one thing to say it; another to articulate why. The whole topic reminds me of the below which was in the back of my mind all along:
> 
> By Will Wilkinson
> January 5, 2016
> ...


No kidding, Pi. I didn’t spell it out, because, obviously, I didn’t need to. 

FYI for you and everyone else: Stop with the mod stigmatism thing—I’m a mod and I’m still Dalien. My being a mod changes nothing. Hell, I laughed at “mods are prudes”. What gives with this? I feel like I’m being beaten up and, man, it does not feel good.


Are you going political here with this article? If so, I’m going to spout out “Screw Politics!” I’m, actually, tired of every damn thing on earth being tied to politics. Yeah, if I’m wrong and that’s not what you’re doing, please excuse (Even though, it’s how I feel.)


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

AnneM said:


> *So, a penis, a prude, and a politician all walk into a bar....*
> 
> (Whoever finishes this joke in the best way possible gets my penis tiara.)


The penis and prude experienced a shock of mutual revulsion at being in each other's company, mainly to suppress their subconscious urges. The politician immediately became self conscious about sitting besides two individuals of low social standing who might provide negative optics for his next campaign, so promptly left. Meanwhile, as soon as the prude had turned her back to the phallus, he extended himself and thrust hard up inside her.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

mimesis said:


> So 'I see you as a friend' probably is a kind way of saying 'I don't want to have sex with you'. Unfortunately many guys take that literally and still hope that the friendship could function as a vehicle, to 'earn' sex along the way. And when he finally realizes, it's all her fault.


:shocked::shocked::shocked: 

So, *that's* why that never worked.....


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Blazkovitz said:


> I never wanted a big penis, it's a part of masculinity I'll never understand. If the purpose of genitals is sexual experience, we should prefer a small but sensitive penis to a humongous but numb one. I've read somewhere ancient Greeks believed big pricks are uncivilized, they pictured satyrs with such hardware.


You may have heard women can have a breast reduction. My surgeon has told me he will charge so many dollars take off per inch. Now I have to decide how many inches assuming I can come up with the money. I'm looking forward to a new experience. :laughing:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

BigApplePi said:


> You may have heard women can have a breast reduction. My surgeon has told me he will charge so many dollars take off per inch. Now I have to decide how many inches assuming I can come up with the money. I'm looking forward to a new experience. :laughing:


The only thing holding me back is I had a bad reaction to anesthesia and am afraid of being put to sleep again unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> The only thing holding me back is I had a bad reaction to anesthesia and am afraid of being put to sleep again unless absolutely necessary.


Holding you back from getting a penis reduction? 

Just kidding; I know you're talking about your ta-tas. But I enjoy your cleavage on the picture thread so much, Hellena!!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

AnneM said:


> Holding you back from getting a penis reduction?
> 
> Just kidding; I know you're talking about your ta-tas. But I enjoy your cleavage on the picture thread so much, Hellena!!!


:laughing:

Its def large and in charge.

And it balances out my bottom half pretty well. So gonna leave things alone for now.

Eta: and I now realize this makes it sound like I'm posting titty pics everywhere lol


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

AnneM said:


> Has the number 3 situation ever happened to any of you??


Never!


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> The only thing holding me back is I had a bad reaction to anesthesia and am afraid of being put to sleep again unless absolutely necessary.


Certainly a concern. There are all kinds of choices for anesthesia drugs the doctor can use I understand. See if you can find out what was used for your last anesthesia. After all you or someone paid for it. Reactions are what a professional doctor studies. It is their concern as well as yours.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

DudeGuy said:


> Never!


x ----->> x o x o x o x o x o x. Now you indeed have a choice. Survey each station carefully ahead of time and choose wisely.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> x ----->> x o x o x o x o x o x. Now you indeed have a choice. Survey each station carefully ahead of time and choose wisely.


Show of hands, who's got the biggest willy?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

To grow, or not to grow
That is a question
Whether 'tis nobler in the mind 
To make a timely entry
Suffering slings and arrows of unlikely sublimation
Or to take up courting and risk rejection
And by risking get any satisfaction at all


I have to admit it. Thoughts by this are not mine own. This is plagiarized from @*Hellena Handbasket*

https://www.personalitycafe.com/sex-...ubic-hair.html, post #424


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

I used to think anyone saying they had a 9 was bullshitting, then this girl showed me a picture she'd been sent of a guy holding a wine bottle next to his.

I was sorely, sorely mistaken. 12s exist.


----------



## valosagutas (Nov 5, 2017)

@Six

Is yours a 6?


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

6.5 from the top, I'm too savvy though to believe that's not enough. 

I used to think everyone got laid a lot more than I did but when I deigned to actually take part in casual nonsense the peals of scandal which erupted made me realise none of these fucks are getting any.

However - that wine bottle comparison, outliers exist friendo...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Back in my day, there was no internet and you had to find porn magically out in the woods!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

DudeGuy said:


> Show of hands, who's got the biggest willy?


Why a show of _hands?_ Seems there's a more expedient method available.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Why a show of _hands?_ Seems there's a more expedient method available.


Got ya covered
https://www.personalitycafe.com/gossip/169498-one-official-dick-size-thread-perscers.html


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> Back in my day, there was no internet and you had to find porn magically out in the woods!


Thanks, Wellsy!! You reminded me to post this pic I took the other day of some stick bugs copulating on the back of my Civic. I was so sorry to have to disturb them. It was a good homeschool lesson, for sure. I don't know if you can zoom far enough in to see what a death grip that little guy had on her. _He_ wasn't worrying about penis size. 









And, oh my God, when I was googling "walking stick penis," this is what came up:

https://www.fashionablecanes.com/Bull_Organ_Penis_Walking_Cane.html


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> Got ya covered
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/gossip/169498-one-official-dick-size-thread-perscers.html


Las Cruces, eh?


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

AnneM said:


> Why a show of _hands?_ Seems there's a more expedient method available.


I dunno, I imagined them letting go of their dicks and piss going everywhere like a wild hose.







Wellsy said:


> Got ya covered
> https://www.personalitycafe.com/gossip/169498-one-official-dick-size-thread-perscers.html


from the thread...


Eudaimonia said:


> 1+1/2 cm length
> 4 mm width
> 
> yes, I've got pictures.


hot.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

DudeGuy said:


> BigApplePi said:
> 
> 
> > While there has been some effort put into this calculation [penis size] and visual, there are two more things I had in mind that affect our attitude, one being the male attitude as well as for those above and beyond the mere male.
> ...


There seems to be a lot of interest in size. Being an Ne person, let me give a different twist on this.

First is the male attitude. Where does this come from? Every male here was once very small. When I was around five years old I noticed my dad's. His was far larger than mine. I was insignificant by comparison. This is different from the female attitude because as a child there is a direct and significant comparison. This memory remains in the adult male and every once in a while it surfaces but we tend to misinterpret its meaning. The answer to your question @DudeGuy is: daddy's.

The second is more universal and adult. When I injured my knee last year it swole up a great deal, very painful. But this was an unusual experience. The penis is a little different. What it can do in changing size is well known to just about every adult. This is not such an open case with any other part of the body, male or female. (Even the change in the female body in pregnancy is not so common and neither was the case of my swollen knee.)

The penis is known for this unusual behavior. These two factors relate to the the displaced interest in penis size.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> This is different from the female attitude because as a child there is a direct and significant comparison.


I don't know about _that_. My daughter is fairly disturbed by my pubic hair. It's not like she can see under it.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

AnneM said:


> I don't know about _that_. My daughter is fairly disturbed by my pubic hair. It's not like she can see under it.


Scary Spiders right?

:laughing:


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> I don't know about _that_. My daughter is fairly disturbed by my pubic hair. It's not like she can see under it.


There you go. Another child/ adult difference where the experience of being different exists. I do remember my mom when I got a rare glimpse at an early child age. There was a mystery. I had dreams of being lost in the woods.

So male: size matters; female: mystery matters.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> Scary Spiders right?
> 
> :laughing:


She's too old to think it's "scary." She just thinks I'm gross in general. She's a Mean Girl in training apparently. The other day I told her to pay me for something with a kiss on the cheek, and she got this look of disgust on her face and said, "Ugh, no. You have a pimple." 

I just tell her, "Oh, get ready, honey! You're going to be hairy and pimply, too!!!"


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

BigApplePi said:


> So male: size matters; female: mystery matters.


Why must we always separate the two? How about


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

AnneM said:


> She's too old to think it's "scary." She just thinks I'm gross in general. She's a Mean Girl in training apparently. The other day I told her to pay me for something with a kiss on the cheek, and she got this look of disgust on her face and said, "Ugh, no. You have a pimple."
> 
> I just tell her, "Oh, get ready, honey! You're going to be hairy and pimply, too!!!"


lol

I remember when my mom told me about menstruation.
I was pretty much like "Fuck that nonsense! I'm not gonna do that!" (paraphrased bc I'm pretty certain I did not drop the f bomb or I'd have gotten the spanking of my life)

She just laughed and shook her head.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Hellena Handbasket said:


> I remember when my mom told me about menstruation.
> I was pretty much like "Fuck that nonsense! I'm not gonna do that!"


Hey, here's proof that I've always been retarded. My period didn't start until _8th grade._ That day our theater class was putting on a play at a different school. I had a giant brownish-red splotch on the back of my costume, and I went around telling everyone I must've sat in something (because that's what I thought). The show must go on! I finally went to the bathroom and *kind of* realized what was going on. Went to the nurse who gave me a pad. Called my mom who asked if I needed her to bring me some more pads, and I said, "No. I think it's over." 









I had two older sisters, and we shared a bathroom the size of a coffin! 

P.S. Sorry, boys! This is what women always do. Make it all about themselves. This is supposed to be a penis thread, and here we are talking about your favorite subject of menstruation. Apologies.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

Back to the topic at hand...

_And in the name of science..._ (yeah, yeah, yeah)

https://calcsd.netlify.com/external

https://unravelingsize.wordpress.com

https://www.reddit.com/r/averagedickproblems/wiki/index


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Stopping By Woods So many little gems in that Wordpress article....



> Try to straighten out any curve you may have, but be gentle; it is possible to fracture your penis.





> You’d be looking for the 1 in 666 men who is larger than 7.6 inches.


(I knew it was Satanic to have a large penis!!!)

OH MY GOD I JUST THOUGHT I WAS LOOKING AT HANDS AND THEN I KEPT SCROLLING!!!! Stopping By Woods, you should've warned me! I'm easily traumatized! I'm just a prudish saint in a maniac's body!


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> @Stopping By Woods So many little gems in that Wordpress article....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_If man is 5, then the devil is 6, and if the devil is 6, then god is 7!_



Typical Catholic girl... :wink:

Oh yes...NSFW...nothing is SFW...except work.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stopping By Woods said:


> Typical Catholic girl... :wink:


:exterminate:



> Oh yes...NSFW...nothing is SFW...except work.


Ugh. I hate work. I need to go do some of that right about now. But I'd rather look at penis pictures, _I guess._


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> But I'd rather look at penis pictures, _I guess._


I'd watch your PM's with caution...

Back to the science stuff, as always it appears we're bombarded with untruths from MSM and the _teh pron_ industry when it come to this delicate topic.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stopping By Woods said:


> I'd watch your PM's with caution...


Son, I _always_ watch my PMs with caution. I've been _thru it_ on PerC.


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

AnneM said:


> Son, I _always_ watch my PMs with caution. I've been _thru it_ on PerC.


Oh man...:shocked:


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> Why must we always separate the two? How about
> 
> View attachment 833087


The two are separate. We cannot endure denial. Viva la separate bathrooms ... unless maybe LGBTQ which for some you get a choice. Here is the evidence:

What are little boys made of?
What are little boys made of?
Slugs and snails
And puppy-dogs' tails
That's what little boys are made of

What are little girls made of?
What are little girls made of?
Sugar and spice
And everything nice
That's what little girls are made of[SUP][1][/SUP]


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@BigApplePi _Finally_, someone brings some real science into this!!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Stopping By Woods said:


> Oh man...:shocked:


All for love of the game, my friend.

(P.S. I've never gotten dick pics (and I don't want to START getting dick pics, people!!!)) Mostly just suicide threats.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> There seems to be a lot of interest in size. Being an Ne person, let me give a different twist on this.
> 
> First is the male attitude. Where does this come from? Every male here was once very small. When I was around five years old I noticed my dad's. His was far larger than mine. I was insignificant by comparison. This is different from the female attitude because as a child there is a direct and significant comparison. This memory remains in the adult male and every once in a while it surfaces but we tend to misinterpret its meaning. The answer to your question @*DudeGuy* is: daddy's.
> 
> ...


Show of hands, who's my daddy!? :smug:


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

AnneM said:


> P.S. Sorry, boys! This is what women always do. Make it all about themselves. This is supposed to be a penis thread, and here we are talking about your favorite subject of menstruation. Apologies.


Why is this off topic? Isn't this what happens when an active penis misses its mark?


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

:laughing:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Poppy cock


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wellsy said:


> Poppy cock


That would be a great name for a Latino rapper: Papi Cock.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Big Papi Cock

:wink:


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Dalien said:


> And, everyone knows why dick pics aren’t allowed.


The word "everyone" has bothered me ever since I read it. Not everyone knows why there are rules. Sometimes rules require an explanation to ease the minds of those who would violate them. That is why we have documented rules ... to call attention that there must be some reason for them. Certainly there are those who know the rules and deliberately violate them but they belong in a different category.

The very interest in this thread says something about past and present inhibition about discussing the topic. The exact nature of this thread says it hasn't been covered before ... or if it has, not recently. There have been boundaries but they are different for different people and personalities. 
@Dalien. Not sure if it was you who brought up the topic of prudery. No matter. The lack of clarification of what that word means in my own mind has also bothered me. I think of that day when my mom "washed my mouth out with soap" for using bad words. She didn't like it yet my friend who taught me those words loved it. Why the difference?



Dalien said:


> I’m going to spout out “Screw Politics!”


I'm glad you brought this up because you are not alone with this feeling. I would like to attempt to explain it.

I think of rules. Society has rules ... up to a point. Clubs have rules. Towns have rules. But countries don't have enforceable rules. That is why we have so many wars. Enforcement of international "laws" doesn't exist. We have to rely on the good-will of human nature.

Anyway the reason for rules is so we can separate good behavior from bad behavior. We have those who make the rules and those who enforce them. Unfortunately, unless those rules are written down in hard copy, it is people who do both of those things. We call those people *politicians*. Politicians are people just like any other people in that they can have bad behavior and good behavior. That is why us "commoners" can be skeptical of politicians. Their bad behavior stands out because it is either directly or indirectly visible. We are ungrateful for their good behavior because we fail to realize it is their existence that keeps our society running so smoothly. Politicians can get a bad rap for something they don't deserve. Think of how hard it is to please everyone.

I forgot I was talking about prudery (I'm an Ne type and easily drift off). Prudery is the too stiff attention paid to rules. Prudery is different from rules. There are rules, but prudery is rules about rules. Prudery is an attempt to make a rule about rules where such a rule about rules is too rigid and goes too far. We have to ask if this ruling attempt is a bad one and make our choice. Just like rules themselves can be subject to question, so can rules about rules. That is why we have judges. Judges make decisions about the nature of rules and their enforcement.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Who says dick pics aren't allowed? Ban me if you want, turn me into a martyr, it's been my dream ever since puberty to die for a great and noble cause like #FreeThePenis.

Now behold!









Ladies, please, one at a time.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

I am so happy to report ( @mimesis ) that I went in the bathroom this morning and found my husband holding a toilet paper roll with a big grin on his face. He passed the toilet paper roll test and was, in his words, "elated." :happy:


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

AnneM said:


> I am so happy to report ( @mimesis ) that I went in the bathroom this morning and found my husband holding a toilet paper roll with a big grin on his face. He passed the toilet paper roll test and was, in his words, "elated." :happy:











Who would have thunk a toilet paper roll could hold so much joy!


----------



## SevenENTP (Nov 5, 2016)

I can barely pass the toilet roll test but have a very small flaccid penis. Grower, not a shower.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Aaaaaaaaand, this thread is back! :laughing:


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

:thinking::witch:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Veggie said:


> View attachment 835271
> 
> 
> :thinking::witch:


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not sure this is the case, but I think it makes a difference whether you own one 24/7 or just wish to borrow its usage for only a little while.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

7 inches can look small but looks can be deceptive.
5 inches ain't big by any standards but it is enough to make great things.


----------



## Ephraim73 (Nov 28, 2019)

Let's make that into a tiara...


----------



## fieryelf (Mar 28, 2016)

Sorta reminds me of a conversation I had with a female friend at work. She was telling me how she looks at women and can tell when a woman is attractive and sexy and I replied that I absolutely can't tell if a guy is hot or not. I can tell if he's not attractive or plain ugly but in term of attractiveness level a guy will always be a 1/10 to me.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

fieryelf said:


> Sorta reminds me of a conversation I had with a female friend at work. She was telling me how she looks at women and can tell when a woman is attractive and sexy and I replied that I absolutely can't tell if a guy is hot or not. I can tell if he's not attractive or plain ugly but in term of attractiveness level a guy will always be a 1/10 to me.


On a similar note. Ladies and guys, if size doesn't matter at all, would there not be there is no need for a penis to change size? just wonderin'.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

BigApplePi said:


> On a similar note. Ladies and guys, if size doesn't matter at all, would there not be there is no need for a penis to change size? just wonderin'.


I believe it changes size because our kind of penii doesn't not have a bone.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baculum

Which doesn't mean you can't break your penis. Google at your own risk.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

mimesis said:


> I believe it changes size because our kind of penii doesn't not have a bone.
> 
> ... Google at your own risk.


Evidently Google can't be relied upon for all things. The article never heard of a "boner."


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

BigApplePi said:


> Evidently Google can't be relied upon for all things. The article never heard of a "boner."


Exhibit #1


----------

